# Sub Available Baltimore MD



## marylandplow (Jan 12, 2004)

Availabe for eastern Baltimore City & Baltimore County 99F-250SD Boss 7'6" SD. Tailgate spreader,30" walkbehind blower


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

*make that two*

make that two. i am in howard county. can work in carrol, baltimore county, ann arundel counties.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*sub*

I'm in Anne Arundel and can sub locate counties 
95 Dodge Ram with spreader ,93 Suburban and walk behind blower


----------

